# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Tropical Chit Chat >  greedy fish!

## bdoak1981

went to feed my electric eel "indiana" realised ooops no food left, so thought for a change she could have some of one of my swordfish steaks, diced some up. A whole steak later shes full! GREEDY FISH! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------

*Gary R* (21-10-2015)

----------


## Gary R

I can believe they take a lot of feeding with the size they grow too in a short time   :shockfish:

----------

*bdoak1981* (22-10-2015)

----------


## lost

no prob with over feeding in your tank then  :lol:

----------

*bdoak1981* (22-10-2015)

----------


## bdoak1981

> no prob with over feeding in your tank then


 :lol:  nah no way, these guys are finicky when it comes to food, sometimes she will eat every single day and on the hunt for food. Being young and a large growing fish they eat a whack whilst growing(very surprising how much she eats) around breeding season though at the natural times they would breed in the amazon or due too water levels drop desperately low she will go upto a month not eating anything naturally(wwird i know), even while young and immature, done it last year and year before at exact same time and had me worried at first. a gluttoness species but to a point most of the time but snotty on what they fancy. can be difficult eaters  :Wink:  

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------

*Gary R* (23-10-2015), *lost* (23-10-2015)

----------


## Gary R

well my heater on the outside pond as now well and truly kicked in keeping the pond at 16c and the fish are always at the top looking to be fed......just got another sack of food for them to last over the winter  :lol: 
what we do for our hobbies  :pmsl:

----------

*bdoak1981* (23-10-2015)

----------

